# Greenville, Tx Male Black/Tan 2yrs



## beauswatch (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12059680









This is in NE Texas. I can help pull/transport if needed in this area. I called the shelter and they said he is very friendly around 2 yrs old med size.


This striking fellow is a pure bred adult German shepherd. He is lively, friendly and ready for attention. 
* Greenville Animal Control Shelter
* Greenville, TX
* 903-457-2990


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

He is so beautiful.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor little guy--he looks so cute and sweet, but soooo sad.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## beauswatch (Jun 8, 2008)

They no longer have this handsome boy. I called and asked if he was still there. They said no... I asked if he had been rescued or adopted out. He said "All I can tell you is that he is no longer here" 
That sounds like he was put down. Makes me sick. They don't give them very much time.


----------

